# King?



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi to all De Rosa riders
Actually I was trying to find the best bike for my style.
The king looks great, but it hard to find review on it, I am sure that all owner will tell me that's the best bike ever ride but seriously.
is it a rigid or nervous bike?
Is it your best friend when you climb?
I am 6.2 height and 75kgs, favorite ride... when the road climb.
Actually I have a CAAD7.
So any comments will be very please.
Thanks a lot
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

*...*

An other question, you were so many to answer to the first that I will ask a second.
What is the major difference between the 2 versions
Slopping and regular?
Thanks a again


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I bought a King in November after my Pinarello Prince SL was totaled when I got hit by a car last August. I loved the Prince, let me get that out of the way first, it was a great bike. Quite simply though with the same wheels and component set as was on the Prince, the King does _everything_ better in my opinion, I couldn't be happier. I wouldn't exactly call this bike twitchy, as to me that is something that some aluminum bikes, and to an extent the Prince was, but I would call the bike extremely responsive. If you are interested in a lot of road feedback, but aren't interested in high frequency road buzz, you will like this bike a lot. If you are interested in the super plush rides that bikes such as the Colnago C40 and other top CF bikes can give you will not be thrilled with the King, it is very, very stiff, but it is not punishing. The bike climbs well thanks to this stiffness, but where you really notice the frame rigidity is when you lean the bike over in the turns, it is superior in the corners. I can't comment on lifespan, warranty issues, etc, bikes not that old. Good luck in your search.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

> What is the major difference between the 2 versions


REgular is traditional frame with horizontal top-tube.
Slopping doesn't have horizontal top tube.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot!!!!
Looks that is a very good frame.
Now I have to wait 2-3 months for ordered one...
Stef


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah thanks... but when I means differences, I means difference on the road.
Confort, rigidity, accelaration.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

In theory sloping should be lighter and stiffer because smaller front triangle. Other characteristics are the result of that.
Regular is supposed to be more forgiving and comfortable.
I wouldn't know does this work in the real world 
But I think that the main reason for compact geometry lies somewhere else. It is much cheaper to make compact frames, because you don't have to offer as many sizes as with regular geometry.


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Theory...
My dealer told me that I will be better with the regular frame, more confort.
And I think that may be the regular frame is may be more nervous then the compact may be more rigid.
Any way thank a lot!!!


----------

